# Which blender is best for me?



## chrissie makes (Apr 6, 2011)

My magimix that I have had for almost a decade has finally given up on me and has fallen apart and I am looking for a good quality blender to replace it. I will only be using it to blend up frozen cake chunks and biscuits so really need something robust and definately do not need any additional gadgets. Can anyone recommend one good enough for a professional kitchen? (As i am looking for premises to move into and will take my blender with me!)


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

I went through blenders like crazy until I got my Waring Pro (bar) blender from a local "fixit" shop.

I make smoothies almost every morning and often make frozen margaritas in the evening. I almost never buy mayo, I make my own - often from almonds that have been pulverized in the Waring - (add water to make paste and you have your emulsifier for mayo - try it, you'll like it!)

It has lasted about 10 years, when I had been going through 2 per year prior to that (including the Wolgang Puck one.  I liked the way it worked, but it crapped out the way I use them.)  Oster, and almost every brand you find in a "regular store" all conked out on me.  I would up buying extended warranties with some, but when it was time, there was always some little thing missing so I could not collect.

Also I used to put hot, hot soup in them to blend up things (I more often use an immersion blender now).  On one, I put hot beans/broth in it and the whole bottom just fell out!  I had hot soup all over the counter.  (Can't use immersion blender on that - I only wanted a cup or so blended up to thicken beans.   I held my breath the first time, but the Waring handles it well.)

The Waring only has 2 speeds.  it is UGLY (or fugly as someone else summed it up).  It costs more than most blenders.  But it is powerfull, well built, and in the long run, it is well worth it, IMO.

DD


----------



## chrissie makes (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. Although I'm not really working with liquids but more with crumbling frozen cakes and biscuits and I find when using the 'taller' blenders you don't get a consistent blending of ingredients together.


----------



## chrissie makes (Apr 6, 2011)

I should have written 'which is the right food processor' in the title. You're absolutely right. The magimix I am using is a food processor and just need something of bigger volume just as powerful if not more without the hundred plus gadgets that I don't need. I'm now researching into professional ones but the see through Magimix allows me to 'see' the mixture change as I pulse it which is vital.

Any more ideas from anyone would be extremely helpful- Thank you!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

If you absolutely, positively, need a professional food processor with a clear bowl, get a Waring.  Otherwise, just get a Cuisinart.  FWIW, they're made by the same people.  In fact, they're aka "Waring by Cuisinart."

If the only way you can conveniently get the processor of choice is with accessories you won't use, my best advice is get the processor, don't use the accessories, and don't look back. 

BDL


----------



## chrissie makes (Apr 6, 2011)

YES!! Perfect. Thank you BDL. Looks like the cuisinart is the most suitable in this case. I can then sell on accessories brand new if I want to...

Thanks again


----------



## monroeweiss (Jun 9, 2011)

I may be too late but....Robocoupe R2N is a 3qt, CLEAR PLASTIC Bowl High Powered Commercial Food Processor.

It happens to come with an 'S' blade as well as a couple of slicing/grating blades and has a whole slew of

additional Blades avail.

It also comes with a "Continuous Feed" (grating cheese, Jullienne stuff etc)

Cost in the $9500.00 area, but I love mine-Heavier Duty than the waring (but more expensive too)

I know it will make short work of your products 

I have included my preferred link below...simply my purveyor of choice-they always have good spec's and prices...

http://www.zesco.com/Robot-Coupe-R2N-CLR-Commercial-Food-Processor-pz597D001CLR.htm


----------



## longcolts (Jan 23, 2011)

I think you meant $950.00?


----------



## chrissie makes (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks monroeweiss. Although this looks good it's not really much bigger than a non commercial food processor and capacity was a major factor in my decision as I'm pulsing ingredients to get it to a consistency that just isn't possible by hand. It was a tie between getting an upgrade of my Magimix 5200 or the Cuisinart and as they are so similar I opted for the former which I am already familiar with. But thank you to all the advise...very very useful for when I move into more commercial space where I will be needing this type of equipment for bigger bulk.


----------



## anneg (Aug 2, 2011)

I would suggest tribest! It's sustainable eco friendly equipment- and it's tried and true. I absolutely love mine. Here's a link with free shipping. http://www.greencupboards.com/grocery-prep/food-prep-tableware/food-prep.html?p=1#category-products


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey, that Tribest juicer looks exactly like my Champion juicer.


----------

